# Summer League Action



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

2nd round pick Derrick Brown scored 9 points and pulled down three rebounds while playing for the Jazz summer league team in Orlando.

1st round pick Gerald Henderson will be playing with the Timberwolves team in Vegas next week.

http://www.nba.com/bobcats/henderson_brown_summer_league_090702.html


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Brown had a decent showing averaging 12.6 points and 3 rebounds per game.


----------

